
The Ocean Cleanup Successfully Catches Plastic in Great Pacific Garbage Patch - itcrowd
https://theoceancleanup.com/press/press-releases/the-ocean-cleanup-successfully-catches-plastic-in-great-pacific-garbage-patch/
======
Someone
There’s no mention of the amount of plastic caught, so I think it’s a safe
guess it isn’t spectacularly high.

They also (IMO) somewhat avoid answering a question about it in the video (at
29m30s, “if you do the math, with enough time and enough systems, you can do
it”). Or am I too skeptical about this?

~~~
rkallos
I was curious about this too, so I read a few more posts on their website.

The article is about the latest prototype for a device that accumulates
plastic for disposal. The idea behind it is to create U-shaped artificial
coastlines that slowly glide through the Great Pacific Garbage Patch and
accumulate plastic for easier collection and disposal. Their first prototype
had some defects, but this iteration seems to be off to a better start, and
appears to be successfully capturing plastic.

This isn't a large scale operation (yet). It's a promising prototype. I'm
excited to read about it, though!

~~~
Someone
Yes, it is a prototype, but in a press conference like this, one must assume
that anything not specifically said doesn’t make the project look good.
Because if that, I have serious doubt about that ‘promising’.

That it catches plastic IMO isn’t that surprising; main questions are at what
rate and how close they are to having a reliable device that they can leave
for years at sea.

I have my doubts about that reliability, too. This prototype set sail about
100 days ago (on June 18;
[https://theoceancleanup.com/milestones/system001/](https://theoceancleanup.com/milestones/system001/)),
and now they show what it captured in “a couple of days”. If they had it
working for a month, I would think they said it, so we must assume it only
worked for about a week so far.

Part of the difference is moving the device to its location, but they don’t
give that data, either.

Perhaps not surprisingly,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ocean_Cleanup#2019](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ocean_Cleanup#2019)
has more info than this press conference:

 _”In mid-June, after four months of work, the revamped system (001 /B)[32]
was redeployed.[33] This too failed. In August, the team announced that after
trying multiple alternatives, a water-borne parachute attached to slow the
boom and expanding the cork line used to hold the screen in place would be
tested.[34] In October it became clear that the new system successfully holds
plastic, and even microplastics.”_

~~~
bamboozled
Why do people seem so hell bent on proving this guy is a liar and or covering
something up ?

I always detect this really doubting vibe in comments regarding this project,
why ?

What is the reason a young man who started this project out of almost pure
love and compassion and in my opinion, has been completely transparent about
other failures be seen as sneaky ?

What would there be too gain for him ?

~~~
Someone
Where do I claim they are lying? I only state that they avoid saying much. We
don’t know how much plastic was caught, how long that took, whether the amount
caught fits the models used in their publications, etc.

I would have expected more for a project that lives from donations from the
public. Given the paucity of information on the progress made, why would I
donate to this project, and not, for example, to Greenpeace?

